# Looking for bjj coach again



## heisjcoleno10 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi every one, this is Cole, I look for a bjj coach or training partner(female preferred) for my aunt. We are asian and live in Los Angeles, CA.
Anyone who is interested or has any suggestions please leave a message.
thank you very much~~


----------

